# With no disrespect...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To EVH, but I find this little video really funny and enjoyable: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L3u568dui8&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

wow...that's freaky how his eyes don't even look at the fretboard...or even blink...for that matter...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kind of telling that it is shot in the lad's bedroom. But good on him for the dedication required to learn it that well.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Look again, there do not appear to be strings on his guitar. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Look one more time. There are.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Look one more time. There are.


you're right, my bad.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

He nails it!
My favourite comment is: " That was great. It took me a while to realize that it was a fake head. I know, I'm slow. But like I said, Nice Job!"
:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> you're right, my bad.


No problem. It's Youtube. The details in the image are easily lost.:smile:


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i like the song...but when you llisten to just the solo, like this...the solo blows


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i like the song...but when you llisten to just the solo, like this...the solo blows


Really? I'm not a big Eddie Van Halen fan, but I always really enjoyed that solo. To me, it fits the song really well and its instantly recognizable as EVH.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Really? I'm not a big Eddie Van Halen fan, but I always really enjoyed that solo. To me, it fits the song really well and its instantly recognizable as EVH.


Agreed. Looks like a fun solo to play. I might give it a shot.


----------

